# New Champion Audi Dealership (pics)



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

My friend Jason and I checked out the new Champion Audi Dealership in Coral Springs Florida. It's incredible. State of the art, no corners cut at all. Check out the pics... 
















































I bought a W12 A8 while I was there...








Then we had a latte on the "Quattro Cafe" featuring all Starbucks Coffees 

















I'll take one of each


----------



## Turbodub17 (Mar 14, 2001)

oops, ^ that was me.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New Champion Audi Dealership (GoFastChickenwing)*

Wow. That's an incredible dealership.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: New Champion Audi Dealership (GoFastChickenwing)*

crazy!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New Champion Audi Dealership (GoFastChickenwing)*

Wow...what an amazing dealership. I wonder if they sell over 150+ cars per month.


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

i wish i was there, my local audi dealer has about a foot of snow on each car.... makes me want one from florida a little more !


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: New Champion Audi Dealership (GoFastChickenwing)*

looks almost good enough to be in Germany







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: New Champion Audi Dealership (silver30v)*

wow.....


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: New Champion Audi Dealership (A4Jetta)*

i believe they are the number 1 dealer in the nation


----------



## matticusSTI (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: New Champion Audi Dealership (germantoyagain)*

Its a super nice building, I work at the Collection (tech) (largest NA dealer by sales) we sell an average of 200 audis a month, The New Champion building is awesome, i'am hoping the
owner is going to pay more detail to his dealers rather than his race teams, there old shop was also very nice.


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: New Champion Audi Dealership (germantoyagain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germantoyagain* »_i believe they are the number 1 dealer in the nation


I was gonna say looks like business is good!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New Champion Audi Dealership (TooLow1.8T)*

Any chance I could use those photos on the site? We ran a press release on Champion's opening the shop, but there was only one pic with it. 
-G


----------



## 2005s4 (Feb 5, 2005)

hey they even offered me $38k for my 2005 s4 today awesome people! sike


----------



## That vw guy (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: New Champion Audi Dealership (GoFastChickenwing)*


----------



## nyyankee (Dec 1, 2004)

Im my opinion best dealer that I have ever been to.


_Modified by nyyankee at 1:59 AM 1-4-2006_


----------

